# Problemas al imprimir con el PCB Wizard



## Ferny (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola

Acabo de instalar el PCB Wizard y creé una pcb de ejemplo en la cual hago uso de varios planos poligonales. El caso es que cuando voy a imprimirla se "come" estos planos e imprime el resto. Adjunto una imagen donde se ve bien el problema.

¿Os ha pasado esto? No sé si hay que configurar algo en el programa o simplemente es un bug de éste...  La versión que usé es la 3.50

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 18, 2008)

Hola ferny, tuve el mismo problema siempre, me volvió loco ya.. jaj
Estoy tratando de encontrar la versión 3.65 del pcb wizard, q es la nueva, o el circuit wizard q es la suite completa que sacó la misma empresa (MUY buena) pero nada todavía... sólo están en versión demo.

Saludos


----------



## Ferny (Oct 18, 2008)

Joer...   Hasta ahora hacía las pcb con el Ares de Proteus, pero el PCB Wizard parecía más sencillo... Creo que seguiré con el "viejo método".

Pues nada... Un saludo 

PD: ¿alguien sabe cómo unir un pad a un plano de cobre en el Ares? La idea sería hacer esta misma pcb


----------



## gisandrz (Feb 17, 2009)

A mi me pasaba igualmente, pero solo cuando se le agrega el area a alguna de las pistas, te recomiendo que utilices el circuit wizard, de la misma compañia, que es mas avanzado pero igual de facil para utilizar.


----------

